# Klipsch RW-12d subwoofer height



## Stealth3si (Oct 12, 2012)

the manual says it is 19.2" but does that measurement include the bottom support legs/pegs?

I have an 18" opening subwoofer cabinet and I want to know how tall is the Klipsch rw-12d without the support legs becasue I intend to remvoe them?

if you have or had this subwoofer can you tell me? do you ahve a measuring tool to measure the height?

I would really appreciate it. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: N00b question: Klipsch RW-12d subwoofer height - pls help!*

Welcome to the Home Theater Shack, glad to have you with us!

Manufacturers usually state the overall dimensions so the total hieght is 19.2". I have no idea what the leg height would be, hopefully someone who owns one will chime in here.


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

*Re: N00b question: Klipsch RW-12d subwoofer height - pls help!*

First, a big welcome to Home Theater Shack!

Just checked mine. It is 18" without the legs, although I might be a little off since I was measuring across the curved grille. However, you will need a little wiggle room to get it in. Also, there is a LCD screen on top for adjustment. Once set up, you likely won't change it since it does things as modify freq response (adds boost at various freqs), adjust level, etc.

Can you use it sideways? That is the way mine is, mounted inside a Salamander cabinet.


----------



## Stealth3si (Oct 12, 2012)

*Re: N00b question: Klipsch RW-12d subwoofer height - pls help!*



Mike P. said:


> Welcome to the Home Theater Shack, glad to have you with us!
> 
> Manufacturers usually state the overall dimensions so the total hieght is 19.2". I have no idea what the leg height would be, hopefully someone who owns one will chime in here.


thx!


----------



## Stealth3si (Oct 12, 2012)

*Re: N00b question: Klipsch RW-12d subwoofer height - pls help!*



hjones4841 said:


> First, a big welcome to Home Theater Shack!
> 
> Just checked mine. It is 18" without the legs, although I might be a little off since I was measuring across the curved grille. However, you will need a little wiggle room to get it in. Also, there is a LCD screen on top for adjustment. Once set up, you likely won't change it since it does things as modify freq response (adds boost at various freqs), adjust level, etc.
> 
> Can you use it sideways? That is the way mine is, mounted inside a Salamander cabinet.


Cool!

I can use it sideways but doesn't that affect the way how it works or performance?


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

*Re: N00b question: Klipsch RW-12d subwoofer height - pls help!*

I suppose it could, but I doubt it, at least not enough to be able to readily tell the difference. 

Why put in an existing enclosure? The finish on the sub is not that bad. Mine is in a third system in a downstairs den and I simply did not have the floor space to put it outside the Salmander cabinet.

It is not a bad sub, plenty of output but not as "tight" as a more expensive, sealed sub. No match for my Hsu ULS-15s, but they cost way more. 

BTW, Newegg sometimes runs the RT-12d for $299. That is where I got mine.


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

*Re: N00b question: Klipsch RW-12d subwoofer height - pls help!*

Correction to my previous post: I meant RW-12d, not RT-12d.


----------



## dsully444 (Apr 10, 2008)

*Re: N00b question: Klipsch RW-12d subwoofer height - pls help!*

I have seen quite a few positive reviews on the Klipsch RW-12D, especially considering the $299 price tag that it goes for often on New Egg. I am wondering if this doesn't fit your needs, what else are you considering in the $300 price range. I have a similar price range for a sub at my father's hourse and want the best bang for the buck.


----------



## Stealth3si (Oct 12, 2012)

*Re: N00b question: Klipsch RW-12d subwoofer height - pls help!*



dsully444 said:


> I have seen quite a few positive reviews on the Klipsch RW-12D, especially considering the $299 price tag that it goes for often on New Egg. I am wondering if this doesn't fit your needs, what else are you considering in the $300 price range. I have a similar price range for a sub at my father's hourse and want the best bang for the buck.


i've considsered the BIC PL-200 but seems the klipsch is better in a few ways so i decided on the klipsch unless there is a better alternative, like a jamo 650, which is oOS.


----------



## Stealth3si (Oct 12, 2012)

*Re: N00b question: Klipsch RW-12d subwoofer height - pls help!*

questiona bout warranty....klipsch comes with 5 year sub warranty and 1 year amp warranty..is it necessary to get extended 3 year warranty for $60 on the sub-amp because i plan to keep this for quite a while...if it's not necessary how much would you recommend it on a scale of 1-10?


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

*Re: N00b question: Klipsch RW-12d subwoofer height - pls help!*

I don't know how to advise you. Plate sub amps are not extremely reliable. I had one of my 4 Hsu ULS-15 amps fail outside of warranty. Repair cost was around $170. I really had bad luck with Parts Express plate amps - 3 out of 3 failed at about 1 year each.


----------



## Stealth3si (Oct 12, 2012)

*Re: N00b question: Klipsch RW-12d subwoofer height - pls help!*



hjones4841 said:


> I suppose it could, but I doubt it, at least not enough to be able to readily tell the difference.
> 
> Why put in an existing enclosure? The finish on the sub is not that bad. Mine is in a third system in a downstairs den and I simply did not have the floor space to put it outside the Salmander cabinet.
> 
> ...


I just contacted klipsch support...they said:



> "The RW-12d height includes the feet
> Do to the port design this sub should not be used without the feet.
> It would sit on the floor and part of the port would be blocked
> We do not have the cabinet measurement without the feet attached
> As I recall those feet are about 2 inches tall"


I'm actually not putting it in an enclosure more like putting it under an 18" high platform that has a few feet of space on all sides...

i called them also ..i can put it on the sides..just make sure i place somthing stable between the floor and teh subwoofer,,like 3m rubber pads, etc to stop it from slipping around


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

*Re: N00b question: Klipsch RW-12d subwoofer height - pls help!*

Makes sense not to cover up the port. Glad they think it is OK to have it on the side, because that is the way mine is


----------



## Stealth3si (Oct 12, 2012)

*Re: N00b question: Klipsch RW-12d subwoofer height - pls help!*



hjones4841 said:


> I don't know how to advise you. Plate sub amps are not extremely reliable. I had one of my 4 Hsu ULS-15 amps fail outside of warranty. Repair cost was around $170. I really had bad luck with Parts Express plate amps - 3 out of 3 failed at about 1 year each.


rw-12d is a plate sub amp?


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

*Re: N00b question: Klipsch RW-12d subwoofer height - pls help!*



Stealth3si said:


> rw-12d is a plate sub amp?


The Klipsch RW-12D subwoofer uses a built in plate amplifier, like the majority of subs.


----------

